# New Pictures of Ellie and Tootsie!



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Finally, I have some new pictures of my little girls from today. They are so difficult to photograph! Especially Tootsie with how dark her fur is. Anytime I catch them in a cute pose, by the time I grab my camera or my phone they've moved or it turns out too dark. So frustrating!

Anyway, here's Ellie and Tootsie doing what they do best... hanging out on their cat tree in the office and looking out the window. :mrgreen:

Tootsie is now 7 months old and is getting SO poofy and plush. She's already Ellie's size and is filling out more than Ellie. I definitely think she's going to surpass Ellie in size, and her fur's volume definitely has already! Her tail is soo thick and luxurious, her fur feels like silk.

Also, please ignore if Ellie's hair around her chest area looks odd... she had some mats and food stuck in her fur so got a really bad at-home haircut! LOL


















































Sorry, some are a little dark of Tootsie still... hopefully I'll be taking some more tomorrow to add! :kittyball


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Tootsie is so cute and Ellie... Ellie is just so beautiful, always.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

MowMow said:


> Tootsie is so cute and Ellie... Ellie is just so beautiful, always.


Aww, thank you so very much, MowMow! Ellie is definitely my heart-kitty... I just adore her. Tootsie is so cute but she's so difficult to photograph. Ellie on the other hand is usually perfectly photogenic haha.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That Ellie is a favorite of mine. 

I think you finally got just the shot of Tootsie you were after - that last one. She looks quite splendid. I like that creamy orange fur on her chest.

I know only too well what you mean about having to trim Ellie up. I use a tiny surgical scissor to cut any developing mats out of my one long-haired cat, Sparta. Her ruff isn't usually a problem, but her tail gets into all kinds of burdocks and velcro-like seeds. Sparta tolerates me operating on her very well, as long as she can bury her head in a can of food while I do it.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful! I love torties and wow, Ellie is very striking with her white coat and amber eyes. They are both very regal.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Beautiful Girls! Ellie is so striking with those amber eyes, and I can't believe how much Tootsie has grown! A very striking girl too, with her torti colors and amber eyes!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

OMG, M&E! Fluff alert! 

Can I just go over there and borrow your kitties for a few days? I just want to feel their amazing coats all over my face, haha!
I also love that your kitties have real noses! Some Persians with that smushed face are also cute but tend to look grumpy at times. Yours look happy, mellow and content!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Those two are among the prettiest kittens I have ever seen. They are just so adorable and all that fluffiness is to die for!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

They are gorgeous! Just want to bury my face in their fluff.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ahhhh, such an amazingly beautiful duo!! I adore your girls- lovely pix! 
I too love their doll faces, just such an endearing look


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Bet these two are affectionate!!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh they're so fluffy!!! And beautiful.  Both of them seem to like sitting with their paws hanging over the edge. It's so cute. And the sequence of shots is pretty funny: Ellie on a higher perch on the cat tree, Tootsie below. Ellie looking down. Ellie no longer on the cat tree. Ellie on the windowsill. Tootsie on the top perch!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I just love the fact they can hang out together in peace and company.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you all SO much for your comments! You are all just the best. My kitties say thank you as well! :2kitties 


Greenport ferals said:


> That Ellie is a favorite of mine.
> 
> I think you finally got just the shot of Tootsie you were after - that last one. She looks quite splendid. I like that creamy orange fur on her chest.
> 
> I know only too well what you mean about having to trim Ellie up. I use a tiny surgical scissor to cut any developing mats out of my one long-haired cat, Sparta. Her ruff isn't usually a problem, but her tail gets into all kinds of burdocks and velcro-like seeds. Sparta tolerates me operating on her very well, as long as she can bury her head in a can of food while I do it.


Aww, thank you so much Greenport Ferals! You are the sweetest. I'm glad I'm not the only one, I feel like Ellie's hair is just a magnet for things to get stuck in and is always matting! lol I usually distract her with treats, but I should try canned food!



TabbCatt said:


> OMG, M&E! Fluff alert!
> 
> Can I just go over there and borrow your kitties for a few days? I just want to feel their amazing coats all over my face, haha!
> I also love that your kitties have real noses! Some Persians with that smushed face are also cute but tend to look grumpy at times. Yours look happy, mellow and content!


Haha, thank you so much TabbCatt! You are more than welcome to, but be prepared for a face full of hair LOL! Whenever I bury my face in their fur I am always left with little stray hairs left on my face, their little hairs are so whispy. And thank you - I'm glad they look happy, because sometimes Ellie can look seriously grumpy haha! :mrgreen:



spirite said:


> Ooh they're so fluffy!!! And beautiful.  Both of them seem to like sitting with their paws hanging over the edge. It's so cute. And the sequence of shots is pretty funny: Ellie on a higher perch on the cat tree, Tootsie below. Ellie looking down. Ellie no longer on the cat tree. Ellie on the windowsill. Tootsie on the top perch!


Thank you so much, Spirite!  They really do love having their paws over the edge! When they sleep on the top perches, they usually have all of their legs and half of their body off of the edge depending on their position. I have no idea how it's comfortable, but they seem to love it haha. And that is too funny, I didn't even realize the sequence of the shots! :mrgreen:



cat owner again said:


> I just love the fact they can hang out together in peace and company.


Oh yes, they love each other dearly! I need to get a video of them, they are constantly grooming each other and playing... I am so lucky that they get along so well!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Also thanks again to smaughunter, 10cats2dogs, Jetlaya67, Zuma, Speechie, and Ndiniz for such nice comments about my kitties! Even though I didn't quote your comments I appreciate it more than you know! 

I snapped a few pictures today while I was doing some homework on my computer.  Same spot of course, their favorite spots!

Here's Tootsie on one of the scratchers in the office. Clearly, she leads a tough life.









Ellie looking quite grumpy! Haha.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG in those pics of the two of them on the cat tree, Tootsie's position and expressions are priceless! You weren't kidding when you said their legs and half their bodies hanging off! That looks so impossibly uncomfortable, but then again, I'm not a cat.  And there's Ellie demonstrating the perfect paws hanging off pose in the last pic!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Tootsie in her scratcher/lounger! And the cat tree ones!
Ellie is looking like "Whatever!"
And Tootsie is like "Look, I really need you to pay attention to me!"
You need an "Adorable Fluff Warning"
when you post pics of these two!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

spirite said:


> OMG in those pics of the two of them on the cat tree, Tootsie's position and expressions are priceless! You weren't kidding when you said their legs and half their bodies hanging off! That looks so impossibly uncomfortable, but then again, I'm not a cat.  And there's Ellie demonstrating the perfect paws hanging off pose in the last pic!


LOL yes, they almost always have their paws off! Cats bodies must be made out of pure memory foam or something, because they are so content in uncomfortable sleeping positions and seem to love the most uncomfy looking napping spots. :mrgreen:



10cats2dogs said:


> OMG! Tootsie in her scratcher/lounger! And the cat tree ones!
> Ellie is looking like "Whatever!"
> And Tootsie is like "Look, I really need you to pay attention to me!"
> You need an "Adorable Fluff Warning"
> when you post pics of these two!


Haha I know, my boyfriend and I died laughing when we snapped that shot! She looks like she's posing for the camera in her scratcher! And LOL, you crack me up! I need a sign at my door that says "Beware of Fluff" :lol:


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I would just LOVE to reach through my monitor and rub their tummies! These two are SO ADORABLE!!!!! I think it's extremely cute these two get along so well. So beautiful!!!!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh you have two beautiful fluffy sweethearts


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I _MUST_ press my face into all that fluffy, fluffy fur!!!!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Such gorgeous fluffy kitties!  Seeing them together really makes me wish I had enough time/space/money to get Jasper a buddy!


----------

